# Monthly & Yearly Sale | CUSTOMER REFUGEE OFFER | Crissic Solutions LLC



## SkylarM (Oct 18, 2013)

​



 
*About Crissic* Crissic Solutions, LLC is a fast growing hosting company based out of Springfield, Missouri. We have our own ARIN IP allocation (AS62639) and *we own all of our hardware*. 
 
*We own all of our hardware!* From our Juniper EX3200 with a 10gbit uplink, to our Intel Dual Xeon 5639's/5520's with 36GB of RAM, we own it. We have a full rack of equipment co-located with GoRack in Jacksonville, Florida. 
 
*Our Promise* We promise to provide our customers with the best level of service and the highest grade hardware. In fact, we are so confident that you will love our services and our great support that we offer a 10-day no-hassle money back guarantee.
 
*Quick AUP* We do not allow IRC, Bittorrent, P2P, warez, spamming, or anything illegal in the state of Florida or within the United States of America. PRIVATE proxies are allowed. Runescape bots and gameservers are NOT allowed. *Personal IRC Bouncers are Permitted*

 
*Speed Test Files* Check out our looking glass page: http://lg.crissic.net/
 
*Native IPv6*  You want IPv6? Yes, we are IPv6 native! Request up to 200 individual IPs with FREE REVERSE DNS INCLUDED! (submit a support ticket)
 
 



 

*VPS Refugee Life Raft Offer*
 




 

Did your provider recently drop locations and leave you worrying about locating a new VPS host and finding time to set up that new VPS?  Or, are you unhappy with that low cost VPS provider with the bad uptime, slow servers and terrible support?
 
Introducing Crissic's “VPS Refugee Life Raft Offer”.   Provide us with a recent invoice from that misbehaving provider and we'll price match or beat the offer.  
 
We will also offer you a totally managed *FREE* migration of your VPS to our servers (if the previous provider will provide a container image or dump of your VPS – for OpenVZ customers ONLY).
 
This offer comes with our standard 10-day no-hassle money back guarantee.
 
Give us a try today and see why Crissic is already the choice of thousands of satisfied customers worldwide. SUBMIT A TICKET

 



*OpenVZ Plans*
 
▐ *OVZ512:*
► *Cores:* 3
► *Dedicated RAM:* 512 MB
► *vSwap:* 512 MB
► *Disk:* 50 GB
► *Bandwidth:* 2000 GB
► *IPs:* 2 (additional IPs available)
 
*Price:* *$2/m or $15/year*
 
*Order*
 




 
▐ *OVZ1024:*
► *Cores:* 4
► *Dedicated RAM:* 1024 MB
► *vSwap:* 1024 MB
► *Disk:* 75 GB
► *Bandwidth:* 3000 GB
► *IPs:* 2 (additional IPs available)
 
*Price:* *$3/m or $28/year*
 
*Order*
 




 
▐ *OVZ2048:*
► *Cores:* 4
► *Dedicated RAM:* 2048 MB
► *vSwap:* 2048 MB
► *Disk:* 100 GB
► *Bandwidth:* 5000 GB
► *IPs:* 2 (additional IPs available)
 
*Price:* *$6/m or $50/year*
 
*Order*
 
 



 
 
*Available Operating Systems (32 and 64 bit):*
Debian 6.0.5, 6.0.6, 7
Fedora 17, 18, 19
Centos 5, 6.3, 6.4
Ubuntu 12.04, 12.10, 13.04
 
Don't see a template you need? Open a support ticket and we'll add it!
 
*Addons:*
*1TB Bandwidth:* $2.50/m
*Additional IPs:* $0.50 per IP per month (or $6 per IP per year)
*Direct Admin:* $5/m
*cPanel:* $14.95/m


----------



## MannDude (Oct 18, 2013)

Good looking offer!


----------



## shovenose (Oct 18, 2013)

Here's to hoping you don't get DDoS!


----------



## drmike (Oct 18, 2013)

Hahaha!   Those poor refugees.

I like the offer.  Does it apply to anyone moving from any provider or what?



shovenose said:


> Here's to hoping you don't get DDoS!


DDoS is so 2012.  It's all about the UDP port 53 attacks recently.  Guess it just the community ahole and his retarded booter buddy.


----------



## SkylarM (Oct 18, 2013)

drmike said:


> I like the offer.  Does it apply to anyone moving from any provider or what?


The offer isn't targeted at any specific company. I cannot guarantee a price match on every single request, but we'll do our best to get to a happy medium for anyone that requests it.


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 18, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Here's to hoping you don't get DDoS!


You mean: Not ddosed again...


----------



## SkylarM (Oct 18, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> You mean: Not ddosed again...


What do you mean again


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 18, 2013)

Sorry mixed this up with the TeraFire Refugee thread...


----------



## SkylarM (Oct 18, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> Sorry mixed this up with the TeraFire Refugee thread...


Figured


----------



## drmike (Oct 18, 2013)

TeraFire is hiding now --- behind CNServers filtering.  

See, I suspect so name as you don't utter the DEVILS NAMES things stay free of attacks.   Well that and don't be a customer leaving the mob family.  Cause once in the mob, you are a lifer.   Only way out is a proper whacking.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Oct 18, 2013)

\o/ Crissic shall save you from that Company-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named.

Ride your life-raft to safety and prosperity

~Join us


----------



## grayfuz (Oct 18, 2013)

port speed?


----------



## SkylarM (Oct 18, 2013)

Ports are all gigabit  WHMCS down due to exploit though.


----------



## grayfuz (Oct 18, 2013)

thanks. yeah i read at let.


----------



## Tactical (Oct 18, 2013)

I highly recommend crissic. Been a customer of theirs for 3 months nothing but positive things to say!


----------



## SkylarM (Oct 18, 2013)

grayfuz said:


> thanks. yeah i read at let.


We're back up with a mod_sec fix.


----------



## grayfuz (Oct 19, 2013)

can you do swip for the two ips?


----------



## SkylarM (Oct 19, 2013)

grayfuz said:


> can you do swip for the two ips?


Sure, would do a flat $5 fee for it.


----------



## grayfuz (Oct 19, 2013)

i just placed my order, just do i request for swip?


----------



## SkylarM (Oct 19, 2013)

grayfuz said:


> i just placed my order, just do i request for swip?


If you can put in a ticket I'd appreciate it


----------



## grayfuz (Oct 20, 2013)

thanks..


----------



## WhizzWr (Oct 20, 2013)

(Sorry that gibberish was accidentally posted. Deletf )


----------



## HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hello,

I have 2 questions:

- Payment Methods?

- The License is just cPanel or cPanel/WHM?


----------



## SkylarM (Oct 23, 2013)

webup247biz said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have 2 questions:


Okay go!


----------



## HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7 (Oct 23, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> Okay go!


I  edited the post with the questions, but here they go again.

- Payment Methods?

- The License is just cPanel or cPanel/WHM?


----------



## SkylarM (Oct 23, 2013)

We accept Paypal and Credit Cards via STRIPE. cPanel licenses always include cPanel/WHM for VPS/Dedi's -- they are one in the same.



webup247biz said:


> I  edited the post with the questions, but here they go again.
> 
> - Payment Methods?
> 
> - The License is just cPanel or cPanel/WHM?


----------



## HenriqueSousa - WebUp 24/7 (Oct 23, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> We accept Paypal and Credit Cards via STRIPE. cPanel licenses always include cPanel/WHM for VPS/Dedi's -- they are one in the same.


Thank you for the info


----------

